
Source for theguardian.com - zorkw4rg
https://github.com/guardian/frontend
======
duckson
The docs include a recipe for Breton crêpes. :)

[1]
[https://github.com/guardian/frontend/blob/master/docs/99-arc...](https://github.com/guardian/frontend/blob/master/docs/99-archives/crepes.md)

~~~
Antwan
This is not even close to bretonne crêpes.

Either you use buckwheat floor and water, in which case you are making
Galettes. Either you use plain white wheat floor, in which case it's crêpes
you are doing.

Under no circumstances you can put sugar in it, it's only added at the end.
And of course, it's missing the most important ingredient: butter.
#notevenclose

~~~
kaelig
I am the author of this file. As one of the comments guessed, I was making
them for my team.

Agreed about the butter, very important! That's why the recipe mentions "paint
the crêpe with butter".

This is a family recipe carried over generations from the Pays du Léon. There
are many sub regions in Brittany so I would not be surprised if your family's
recipe differs.

The other part of my family comes from Rennes, where galettes (buckwheat
crêpes) come from. There are also many recipes for the batter of galettes.

In other words: please try my family's recipe! My grandmother who just passed
away would have loved to hear what you think :) (she must have made thousands
of them along her life!)

~~~
Loic
I will test this recipe as I just came back from the south of Normandy with
some packs of "Farine de blé noir" for this purpose. The timing is perfect.
With respect to the recipes, this is one thing I really enjoy, cooking with
the family recipes of other people, especially the ones which are about 3 to 4
generation old.

These old recipes allow me to enjoy the taste of something across the years, I
like it. I will enjoy the taste of your grandmother crêpes. And of course, I
will open a bottle of cidre with them :)

~~~
joshmn
> I will test this recipe

But does this recipe have tests?

------
ceolin
One more reason to support them. Even if you don't always agree with their
opinions, it's nice to move away from commercial journalism and keep things as
open and transparent as possible.

~~~
swarnie_
The Guardian is both commercial and pretty left wing, i prefer a more balanced
view of my news.

~~~
dnomad
The Guardian is one of the most balanced news providers out there and you'd be
hard pressed to find a more balanced English-speaking organization.

A recent, concrete example of this is all the breathless reporting about
Chinese camps containing a "million" Muslims. The story was complete hogwash
[1] that was breathlessly hyped by every American news organization. The
Guardian provided the most restrained and actually facts-based reporting by
far. There are plenty of other cases like this -- see similar examples
involving Iraq and Iran.

I could imagine how not being fully committed to the pro-America hegemony
might be confused with being left-wing though. It's the sort of thing where
the problem is the problem, as they say.

[1] [https://grayzoneproject.com/2018/08/23/un-did-not-report-
chi...](https://grayzoneproject.com/2018/08/23/un-did-not-report-china-
internment-camps-uighur-muslims/)

~~~
mtarnovan
I used to trust The Guardian, but those days are long gone. A glaring example:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/10/romanias-
corru...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/10/romanias-corruption-
fight-is-a-smokescreen-to-weaken-its-democracy)

This is not journalism. The whole article quotes a paper published by a neocon
think tank with ties to lobby groups payed by wealthy corrupt under
investigation by the (Romanian) DNA. The article even hilariously uses
references to recentnews.ro, long proven a fake news site, part of a network
of fake news sites that launched the infamous "Pope shocks the world endorsing
Trump".

Another example: [https://theintercept.com/2016/12/29/the-guardians-summary-
of...](https://theintercept.com/2016/12/29/the-guardians-summary-of-julian-
assanges-interview-went-viral-and-was-completely-false/)

~~~
nickserv
The first link is an opinion piece, you do have to take those for what they
are: opinion, not fact.

Usually the Guardian opinion pieces tilt to the left/progressive viewpoint,
but not always. This is something I appreciate, not being always stuck inside
a bubble.

The second link offers a summary and analysis of an interview of Assange, the
original piece is linked, and while I didn't read all 3 articles completely I
didn't see any massive distortion jump out.

~~~
mtarnovan
No, that is not opinion. It's payed lobby masquerading as opinion. For anyone
who is up-to-date with the tense political and social situation in Romania,
that article is a tendentious, vile manipulation, at a time when many
Romanians look to the west for support in the fight against corruption.

------
JorgeGT
IANAL, but this seems to collide with their EULA with Commercial Type [1],
since third party hosting of the font files is "strictly prohibited" and the
font files are in fact all available in the repo, which certainly doesn't
sound like "reasonable effort to prevent access/use by unlicensed parties".

[1]
[https://github.com/guardian/frontend/blob/88cfa609c73545085c...](https://github.com/guardian/frontend/blob/88cfa609c73545085c3e5f3921631ec344a3eb83/static/src/fonts/Commercial%20Type%20EULA%20Web-
general.pdf)

~~~
oliwarner
Though I'll not make any judgement towards "prevent access", the main license
file[0] does state:

> All fonts are the property of Schwartzco, Inc., t/a Commercial Type
> ([https://commercialtype.com/](https://commercialtype.com/)), and may not be
> reproduced without permission.

As a side tangent, it constantly surprises me how deep the creative industries
manage to sink their claws into IP and licensing. I don't understand how
artistic commissions manage to hold onto ownership. If I told my a prospective
client that the websites they'd be paying me to build would forever more be
—essentially— mine, they'd fire me pretty quickly. Same goes for most work
product with employers.

The Guardian commissioned these faces. Why would they accept such a crappy
license?

[0]:
[https://github.com/guardian/frontend/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/guardian/frontend/blob/master/LICENSE)

~~~
matt4077
A font family with the weights and other options a newspaper needs is a major
undertaking. It's maybe 5 to 10 person-years of rather specialised work. For a
publication constantly fighting to even break even, the costs aren't trivial.

So, the answer obviously is: the Guardian got the font far cheaper by allowing
it to be sold to other customers, and (relevant here) not paying for a license
that allows sub-licensing (which would be completely useless to them, anyway).

I wouldn't be surprised if it was actually a deal where no money changed
hands, with the foundry getting the Guardian name for PR, and constant
feedback during the design process.

As to web design: unless otherwise specified, web design is covered by the
same copyright rules as fonts (or movies, or books,...). The correct analogy
actually is a customer selling your design to some third party, something that
probably would upset quite a few designers.

As for the customer _changing_ a design: that's an infringement of the
creator's so-called "moral rights". Its legality varies between jurisdictions,
I believe.

~~~
notavalleyman
> A font family with the weights and other options a newspaper needs is a
> major undertaking. It's maybe 5 to 10 person-years of rather specialised
> work

I'd love to hear more about this and why it's such an undertaking. Is it the
"Font family" aspect that takes so long, because the designers are expected to
produce a never ending line of similar fonts and symbols? Do the font
designers have to consider printing costs ("if we make that exclamation mark
one degree thicker, it'll use fifteen incremental litres of black ink per
year")?

~~~
krsdcbl
For the lettershapes themselves it won't likely be a matter of "printed area",
depending on the news paper it will be printed at a far lower dot grain
density than your average print product.

There are although numerous things to consider when designing a font for small
printed copy, like how tight you can make a corner before ink would start to
trap in it and bleed over the detail.

But there are many aspects of creating a full font family that make it a huge
amount of work - not only do you need to fit all supported characters to
different weights, essentially re-drawing the glyphs for every weight to make
them balanced within their shape. You'll also have to do the kerning, tweaking
individual spacings for all possible letter combinations at every weight. And
that is all after having created & perfected every shape of every glyph to
work together and have a distinguishable look and fashion.

------
Fiahil
I was surprised that they chose Make for the frontend assets, but sticked to
SBT for the scala app. Wouldn't it make sens to have everything under one
build system, _especially_ because SBT is an absolute pain to work with?

This comment is a subjective personal view. If you like SBT, please say it out
loud.

~~~
justinph
Make is a pretty decent way to put all your build commands under one very
widely understood format. There are commands in there that run bash scripts,
node, etc.

------
jxub
Great idea for recruitment. Also, didn't knew it is mostly Scala with server-
side templates, though their comment system must be something like React or
plain JS.

------
lcnmrn
Yet another over engineered site.

------
neverminder
I see they're using Scala/Play stack for the backend, excellent choice.

------
mnx
Interesting that this seems to be very liberally licensed under Apache v2.

------
RyanShook
So is the the guardian considered a monolithic app? Does this source include
CMS components?

~~~
theefer
The frontend repository above is only for the user-facing front-end website
(aka the guardian.com). Other back-end components such as the content API and
the content creation tool (Composer) are separate projects in their own
private repos (not open source). That said the Guardian has many other open
source projects on their GitHub org [1], including their image management tool
for instance [2].

[1] [https://github.com/guardian](https://github.com/guardian) [2]
[https://github.com/guardian/grid](https://github.com/guardian/grid)

------
tomalpha
The Guardian has moved to a voluntary-subscription model for revenue - a
gentle nagware if you like. No adblocker-blocking and (relatively) few actual
adverts on the pages.

I don't always agree with their opinions or editorials, but I do respect the
quality of the journalism and the fact that they are a non-profit [0]

I can't see more commercially-oriented paper/website open-sourcing any of
their code, even if it's a (good imho) recruitment ploy.

[0] [https://www.theguardian.com/the-scott-
trust/2015/jul/26/the-...](https://www.theguardian.com/the-scott-
trust/2015/jul/26/the-scott-trust)

~~~
maze-le
>> I don't always agree with their opinions or editorials

I really don't know why this always has to be pointed out when it comes to
classic mass media. I would say: "Good thing" because if you'd always agree,
they would be doing a lousy job. Newspapers shouldn't be worldview-repeaters,
especially in the op-eds. Lots of people look for validation of their already
existing worldviews instead of critically reflecting other opinions.

~~~
toyg
It's not about the newspaper quality, it's about signaling that the speaker is
not a card-carrying supporter of the political faction the newspaper is
traditionally associated with. So for the Guardian it translates to "please
don't assume I'm a Labour/Green supporter just because I read the Guardian".

With the Telegraph it would be Tories/UKIP; and with The Independent (or
whatever it's called now) it would be Russian Oligarchs Living In London.

~~~
maze-le
>> "please don't assume I'm a Labour/Green supporter just because I read the
Guardian"

So, its essentially an apology for being an open minded conservative... Sounds
pretty much like a premature capitulation to the bigots. But at least I know
where its coming from. I've been questioned: "What? you are reading
FAZ?!?!?"[0] (with undertones of "how dare you" and "what kind of leftist are
you?"). Its a shitty state of affairs, when you are judged based on the
sources you read.

I think it is very important for everyone to be confronted with opinions that
don't fit into ones already established narratives. And nobody should ever
issue an apology for that. The alternative would be to renounce your
intellectual curiosity and feed of a self-reinforcing feedback loop...

[0]: The leading conservative newspaper in Germany.

~~~
toyg
_> Its a shitty state of affairs, when you are judged based on the sources you
read._

I think it's a natural state: sources inevitably influence your view of the
world, and most people only consume one source for any given media, so it's
not illogical to desume that you will be influenced primarily by that one
source.

I completely agree that consuming a multiplicity of sources is a Good Thing.

~~~
tomalpha
Completely agree, but it doesn't stop me thinking that others are likely
judging me for what media I consume.

------
microcolonel
Aside: seems they still have this component deployed, but for some reason it
is not the same in master as it is on the site.

[https://github.com/guardian/thrashers/commit/dd4b41d48e71cb8...](https://github.com/guardian/thrashers/commit/dd4b41d48e71cb845b405b050f3ada3e73da2512#diff-e408c2ad20b4421c25ecfeefe75c5b1a)

------
philipov
I hope this doesn't contradict journalistic ethics to not reveal their source!

~~~
bmmayer1
This deserves an upvote and extra points for creativity.

~~~
throwawaylolx
Both of these comments belong on reddit, not here.

~~~
agluszak
Why?

~~~
SargeZT
The first one is fine, it's humorous and relevant to the topic. The reply is
pointless though, it's only talking about moderation of the topic.

~~~
stochastic_monk
Guidelines say that talking about votes is pointless and therefore against the
rules.

“Please don't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
and it makes boring reading.”

------
666lumberjack
Always nice to see Scala being used for something like this

